
Hundreds of homeless board a bus out of SF every year. What happens to them? - mornis
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Hundreds-of-homeless-people-board-a-bus-out-of-SF-14188436.php
======
clay_the_ripper
Well it seems like the point of the program is to remove the barriers to exit
for homeless people who have somewhere to go/want to leave. This seems good.
Does it address root causes/is it good for the homeless people? Maybe, maybe
not. But it seems like the article is missing the point. Anyone who lives in
SF knows we have WAY too many homeless people. So the city should do
everything it can to at least make it easy to leave if they want to.

The article seems to imply it’s a bad program because some of the homeless
people who leave are still homeless. That’s not really the point. The point is
that they be homeless somewhere else if they want to be.

